# Best Roach Treatment for a Basement?



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Is the basement floor concrete or say, a nonporous vinyl tile, or other? If non porous, you can spray Demon liquid (it's a dry which is disolved in water)with pump sprayer along the edges of the floor where it meets the wall. ALSO, STRATEGIC AREAS (AROUND BOXES, ETC). 

That will get them, for sure. If theyre german roaches, may be harder to get rid of than American cockroaches.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm not a pesticide expert, but have lived with enormous roaches in China, Congo & Hawaii. I don't like poisons much either.

Which Demon product are you referring to? I read varying reviews.

I know someone will say not to use SDS because they aren't complete, but I figure if they admit to this much risk, it must be true. :wink2:

https://www.lakerestoration.com/pdf/Demon-Max-SDS.pdf


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

This one should do:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/130339528110


But they are BOTH cypermethrins- same ingredient only that the max is in liquid form, the WP is powder. I used powder- cant say about the liquid. 

Hey, yeah, all poisons are toxic, but do you want to kill roaches or not? Just dont eat it/breathe it while spraying.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Only thing with Demon is it has been shown that insects can develop an imunity to it pretty quickly. So, I switch to another for a while......


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

noquacks said:


> This one should do:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/130339528110
> 
> ...


I guess I'm a wimp. I use the roach motels & a good cat. In Hawaii, I actually felt sorry for the poor roaches, in the morning, who had no legs.:wink2:


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

For severe/heavy infestation, you need severe/heavy "medicine". Cats/motels/boric acid "natural" chemicals wont do.......


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/advion-roach-bait-gel-p-304.html
and
http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/gentrol-point-source-p-51.html


----------



## asktoh (Dec 18, 2012)

I went ahead and went with a $7.00 Ant/Roach combo gel by Hot Shot I found at Home Depot, which says it'll kill both colonies simultaneously (since we have a problem with both right now). The link for the product can be found here: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Hot-Shot-2-5-oz-Ultra-Clear-Roach-and-Ant-Gel-Bait-HG-95769-3/202447795. It's been three days and the gel seems to almost have completely dried up/evaporated. I laid down five tubs worth throughout the house, using an extra concentration in the areas where we've seen the most roaches. I know it says "ultra clear gel," but is it normal for it to act in this way? 

Also, the instructions don't give any time frame for how long it should take to wipe out the infestation or when/if I should reapply. It says it works as fast as two hours, but obviously I know that's not going to wipe them all out that fast. Can someone tell me how long gels like Hot Shot from a hardware store like Home Depot take to work to full effect? Should I expect a light infestation of ant & roaches to be wiped out in two weeks? Three weeks? A month? Should I expect a need to retreat a second time before both nests are killed off?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

asktoh said:


> Also, the instructions don't give any time frame for how long it should take to wipe out the infestation or when/if I should reapply. It says it works as fast as two hours, but obviously I know that's not going to wipe them all out that fast. Can someone tell me how long gels like Hot Shot from a hardware store like Home Depot take to work to full effect? Should I expect a light infestation of ant & roaches to be wiped out in two weeks? Three weeks? A month? Should I expect a need to retreat a second time before both nests are killed off?


From your link:

"This product features a formula that applies *clear* and *remains clear when dry*. It starts killing ants and roaches in *minutes *and keeps killing for up to *3 months*."

Again, no expert, but since no one knows the extent of the actual roach problem, it would be hard to estimate. Trial and error?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

The 3 chemicals suggested ( including an Insect Growth Regulator) are different than what you used.


----------



## asktoh (Dec 18, 2012)

*UPDATE:

*It's not been quite two weeks yet, but I'm seeing a pretty big fall off in the roach population. Before I could flick the light on in the kitchen and five or six would scurry away. Now it's only been one or two in the last week. However, I found one in the upstairs bedroom today and it's making me worried it's not quite having the impact I wanted.

Even though this stuff says it "kills for up to 3 months," I'd like to get something a bit powerful down that didn't come out of a $6 tube. If I were to purchase one of the more heavy-duty industrial gels or use one of the products listed above, can I go ahead and put that down now? Or is it a big no-no to mix the baits throughout the house?


----------



## jay235 (Dec 7, 2009)

I used Dupont Advion. It eliminated all roaches.

http://www.amazon.com/Dupont-Advion...dp/B004408EUA?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## asktoh (Dec 18, 2012)

jay235 said:


> I used Dupont Advion. It eliminated all roaches.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dupont-Advion...dp/B004408EUA?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0


 Thanks for the advice. I originally had this brand of Advion picked out. Any idea of it's better/worse than yours?

http://www.amazon.com/Advion-Syngenta-Cockroach-Bait-Tubes/dp/B002Y2GNVM


----------



## jay235 (Dec 7, 2009)

i'm not sure why the branding is different. But both have good reviews.


----------



## osium (Jun 22, 2016)

Don't forget to address the reasons roaches showed up in your basement in the first place. Fix leaks, reduce dampness, throw away cardboard - it's terribly attractive to cockroaches and since people tend to store it in their homes, I'm assuming you have plenty of boxes in your basement.


----------

